# 70s era Italians ? ...and other vintage road bike forums ?



## zephyrblau (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm on the hunt for a 70s era Cinelli and a Merckx Molteni Colnago (60 - 62CM please) also, any online forums catering to vintage road bikes that I'm not already aware of ? Bike Forums has a Classic & Vintage page. 
any help appreciated. 
cheers 
jerry 
'79 Jevelot lugless


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 9, 2013)

here are two groups on google that require membership to view
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/classic-rendezvous-lightweight-vintage-bicycles 
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/oldbikes  Vintage and Classic Bicycles


----------

